# $1200 Budget



## greenspanatl (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello all, I am looking to purchase a home theater system for my media room and I am looking to spend about $1200 for a receiver and speakers. So far I am leaning towards a Marantz NR1402 or an Onkyo TX-NR905 coupled with a Definitive Technology ProCinema 600 system. Also does the Onkyo SKS-HT540 Speaker sset compare with the Pro Cinema 600?


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Many brands selling receivers do not make good speakers. The Def. Tech. is probably better than the Onkyo. $1,200 is very low for a receiver + speaker system. I sympathize with not being able to afford more. I would check out refurbished equipment from http://www.accessories4less.com


----------



## greenspanatl (Jul 24, 2011)

What would you reccomend for a $1500 budget?


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I know little about low-end receivers so really can't recommend anything in particular. There are many people on here that know far more than me and I'll leave that to them.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

greenspanatl said:


> Hello all, I am looking to purchase a home theater system for my media room and I am looking to spend about $1200 for a receiver and speakers. So far I am leaning towards a Marantz NR1402 or an Onkyo TX-NR905 coupled with a Definitive Technology ProCinema 600 system. Also does the Onkyo SKS-HT540 Speaker sset compare with the Pro Cinema 600?


Hello,
The TX-NR905 was a 2000 Dollar AVR that is still quite current in terms of Features. Without a doubt, I would recommend that over the Marantz you are looking at.

Those Bundled Speaker Packages are good values, but you can get far better sound by getting something like Infinity Primus Monitors for Front and Surround and the matching Center Channel combined with a Dayton Sub120 from Partsexpress. 

Something like the Infinity/Dayton combo will literally wipe the floor with either Speaker Package. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

A few other cheaper options are Yamaha http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-NS-333...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1311529700&sr=1-1 and Behringer studio monitors http://www.amazon.com/Behringer-B20...4S7O/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1311529902&sr=8-6. The studio monitors are sold as singles too. One can be used as a center channel, or if you get a pair of cheaper yamaha or infinities, you could also have a spare left over from pairs, or get a matching center channel. Those seem to be over priced compared to regular bookshelf models. A single TM bookshelf can be better then a MTM for off axis performance depending on how good the design is.

Three pairs of those yamaha's would only be $390. Those PE subs seem to have good reviews, but I wonder if Lava subs or BIC America could offer something better. They just look rather cheap to me, but I haven't heard them. I think I would try this instead. http://www.amazon.com/BIC-America-F...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1311530477&sr=1-1

That should leave you with enough for a AVR, maybe even refurbished from accessories for less. Might even be able to throw in a panny blu-ray player if you need/want that.


----------

